# Brushless motors 101 info (looking for)



## phil614 (Aug 20, 2003)

Hello everyone 
Long time racer however been running 17.5 brushless and not knowing anything about the numbers related to them. I looked on google and got the basic terms but looking at getting a dyno like the GForce dyno. But don't know after connecting it , what numbers should I look for for either a locked or open 17.5 motor. When should I replace a rotor or stator. Which ones are "legal" etc. and what about "stacking" which is I've heard is moving the shims on the motor so the rotor is closer the the sensor board for better performance. Any help or directing me to one of the forums here would be a great help!
Thanks


----------

